# Game 1: Wizards @ Heat (10/29 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, October 29, 2014 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough 1st opponent, but they will be without Nene, Beal and Dejuan Blair. 

For the Heat, Josh McRoberts still hasnt gone through a contact practice so he'll be out. Heat taking it very cautiously with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't wait for the actual games to start now. Hoping to be surprised but I think we are in for a pretty up and down year lads. Im guessing 44 wins and a 7 seed.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really hope that we can surprise the Haters and get a top 4 seed but I think we might end up with seed 5.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

You all know I love the Wiz kids, but the Heat are about to smash them.

48 wins, 3 seed










Believe!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel like this is a team Smithi can get behind


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

52 wins. Excited for some Heat basketball.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Watching the Pelis, I just can't help but shake how the **** did they get Asik and we didn't get in on that.

Didn't they get him for a bag of skittles?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Watching the Pelis, I just can't help but shake how the **** did they get Asik and we didn't get in on that.
> 
> Didn't they get him for a bag of skittles?


We could have, but LeBron waited until we committed our cap space to McRoberts and Granger and then took his talents to Cleveland along with our first round pick next summer. New Orleans used cap space and a first rounder next year to get Asik.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Imagine having Asik and Lebron, we probably could of still had McRoberts. I don't think we would of had Ariza or Lowry though but still would of been a huge upgrade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it weird to be way more excited for this season than I was for last season even though we were a much larger threat to win a championship last year, and we had the best player in the world?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ben said:


> Is it weird to be way more excited for this season than I was for last season even though we were a much larger threat to win a championship last year, and we had the best player in the world?


Most excited I have been in years.

Basketball wasn't that much fun past few seasons other than the Finals themselves. The team took off many nights. Never knew if they would actually try. Every loss was a catastrophe and the media went nuts. Last season was just miserable to watch. Less fun than the two years before LeBron.

I'm glad LeBron came to Miami, we won two more championships because of him, but not heart broken he left. Back to having a team that battles every night and will be easier to root for. No more pure hatred from every other fan base.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last year was a grind. The regular season felt long as hell and so boring. Everyone knew that the only thing that mattered was the playoffs. Even the players, which is why that 82 game season was a grind for them as well. This year there is excitement because of the unknown. We have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much. Hoping for Bosh to turn back the clock, Wade to show he still has something left and solid contributions from the rest of the rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Martell Webster also out for the Wizards.

Starters for Wizards tonight:

Wall
Temple
Pierce
Gooden 
Gortat

Starters for Heat:

Cole
Wade
Deng
Williams
Bosh

Dawkins and McRoberts inactive.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

YO DUDES!

I was on a bit of a hiatus last year but I am super excited for this season. Feels good not to be drained by expectations for once.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome back, man :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird. Heat pushed the tip back to 7:55pm. So 15 more minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> YO DUDES!
> 
> I was on a bit of a hiatus last year but I am super excited for this season. Feels good not to be drained by expectations for once.


Hey!

I'm also looking forward to this new PG rotation. Napier didn't look good in the pre-season but it's going to be fun to watch a rookie develop for once. Also, if Cole can take that next step and play to his potential we're going to be golden. Our PG's were in a bad spot in the past with LeBron dominating the ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That first possession was such Heat basketball. Hustle rebound and a three.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Go Heat mudda fugga


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clear 3 from Bosh. They better check that shot on the next timeout.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to see the 3 pt shooting is top notch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing a ton of open shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Refs checked and changed Bosh's opening shot to a 3.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Forgot about the time difference only being 4 hours at the moment, not 5. Going to be doing a lot of box score watching this season anyway, unless they're nationally televised games as I'm not forking out for league pass. 

New hours at work mean I can watch a lot more ball, yet it comes the year I'm guessing we have less televised games due to no LeBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ennis 1st SF off the bench for Deng. 


Ben said:


> Forgot about the time difference only being 4 hours at the moment, not 5. Going to be doing a lot of box score watching this season anyway, unless they're nationally televised games as I'm not forking out for league pass.
> 
> New hours at work mean I can watch a lot more ball, yet it comes the year I'm guessing we have less televised games due to no LeBron?


16 national tv games this season. Had 25 last season. 

NBA TV games not included.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Excited to see how Ennis does. Followed all your guys posts on him this past year or two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-22 after 1

Shooting 36% and allowing 60% shooting. Heat getting good shots though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rough shooting. We couldn't make anything. Cole has looked rough in his start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh almost had his shirt ripped and no call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Humphries is really pissing off that ref.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I sense an mvp race between Bosh and Lebrick. With Bosh taking it obviously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is doing whatever he wants against Humphries and Seraphin.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the best Bosh has looked in his entire career.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh is just wonderful


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527617936635486209


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 guard lineup. Napier/Chalmers/Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

-Shawne Williams
+Justin Hamilton


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol BOSHASAURUS


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm just starting to watch this one. The Wizards seem to have changed their defensive philosophy a touch. They are swarming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333

Wow.

Meanwhile Williams cant hit anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drew Gooden carrying the Wizards. smh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is this Drew Gooden shit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a feeling "Hamilton instead of Williams" is going to be my refrain this season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Back-up SG is a real weakness for this Washington club. Beal's absence is cavernous.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Williams come on bro


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The high flat top got Cole that call


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris still hasn't learned when to pull back in transition.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** drew gooden


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kris Humphries is still a punk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul Pierce still can get almost any shot he wants going half the speed of everyone else. 

nice pass by Wade to bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh looks like a black Dirk out there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Otto Porter still looks a little in over his head.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Bosh looks like a black Dirk out there.


I like that. Black Dirk MVP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-52 at the half

Great half for Bosh. Wade got it going late in the 2nd. 

Hopefully we can find a way to slow down the beast that is Drew Gooden in the 2nd half.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hopefully we can find a way to slow down the beast that is Drew Gooden in the 2nd half.


Gooden was certainly finishing on relatively open looks, but the beast that needs to be slowed down for the Heat to have a chance is definitely John Wall. He got positively anywhere he wanted to get on that court in the first half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawne Williams cant hit anything and he keeps on losing Gooden on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Williams scores and then draws a charge on Pierce. Hope this gets him going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train! 

7-0 Heat run


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole looking pretty good with the starting unit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wall just had a 1 on 2 fastbreak with 2 people in front of him and he still scored. 

Game of runs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol nice lift Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with 20. 10 in the 3rd.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is NoCole turning into a star? Jeebus


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Enjoy the lockeroom Wade.. Retire while your back there ok bud?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the locker room.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Temple is steady bricking shots that Beal would've hit in the same situations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-70 after 3

Cole had 10 in the 3rd. Carried the Heat. 

I believe both Wade and Bosh were scoreless in the 3rd. Heat are up 2, but this just cannot happen if we expect to win. 

Hopefully whatever happened to Wade isnt anything serious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527635367932219394


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Ennis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1!

He has killed Humphries tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ENNIS!!!!!

Holy SHIT!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

POSTER mother ****er ROFL!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh my.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

somebody get that on youtube


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rasual Butler, welcome to James Ennis' 1st NBA poster.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JAMES ENNIS THAT WAS FILTHY


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shabazz just picked Wall and scored on him. Rookies showing off.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Yo that dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From up 9 to up 5 in 30 seconds. Good timeout by Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527637400621944832


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Ennis dunk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Spo ever going to put Cole back in? The game is almost over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawne Williams having a horrible opening night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Really would have preferred Cole for a while now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MVP chants for Wade :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shawne Williams has been pretty atrocious tonight. I'd even consider Deng at the 4 with Ennis at the 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> MVP chants for Wade :laugh:


Insult to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26 and 13 for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Very enjoyable opening night for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh didnt score in the 3rd.

In the 4th, Bosh has scored 7 and Wade has scored 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Deng

What a pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333

Wade iced this game in the 4th. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15th rebound for Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

But I thought hand was part of the ball when Plumlee did it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333 again

Heat win 107-95

Bosh with 26 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block. 

Wade looked awful for 3 quarters then got hurt. Then came back and dominated the 4th. 21 points for Wade on 8-16 shooting. 12 of them in the 4th.

Cole with a career high 23. Carried the Heat in the 3rd when Bosh and Wade were quiet. 

Solid night for Deng. 12 points on 4-8 shooting. Need to get him the ball on the move more. 

And that dunk from Ennis. Wow. Still shaking my head from that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy shit that's a sick dunk. 

Really think Bosh can average at least 20/10 this season. Those boards and shots are going to be there every game now LeBron's gone. He got way too much flack when Bron was here.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is to hoping that Bosh avg something like 25/11 or 25/12 so that he can shut up all the haters saying how Love is so much better than Bosh when Love was playing on a non playoff team and not playing Defence. Ppl talk about Love being a top 10 Player and Bosh a top 25. I hope he shows them wrong.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It was so great seeing Nappier and Ennis playing. Feels good to be watching the Heat and be proud again. I was happy to be a Heat fan during the contender years but I got complacent. I am really excited about this team and even more now after seeing the rooks play so well in their first game. Nappier is a ****ing Stud.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Nappier is a ****ing Stud.


Napier actually does look like a very poised player at this young an age. He reminds me of Damian Lillard in that regard. If he can learn to be as good a cold-blooded scorer as Damian, he might turn out to be a starter in this league.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I was very surprised with how well Napier played last night given his play over the summer.

I haven't seen a Heat PG with such an effective dribble since Jason Williams. I just hope he doesn't lose that ability. Too often with rookies, our defense focused system especially, they lose all their skills in the coach's process of breaking them down and building them up stronger. But this is the kind of interesting stuff that makes having rookies on your team fun to follow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a lot of talk about Norris Cole. He deserves some praise. He was killing it last night.

I dont know if it was something he'd been working on, but that quick pullup J around the free throw line was looking nice in the 3rd quarter. With his speed and quickness, that's a shot he can get off pretty cleanly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Watched the game last night.

- Bosh was spectacular. Great to see him step up to the plate. Hopefully it continues.
- Norris was very good. Played Wall to a standstill, which is all you could possibly ask. Jumper looked good too.
- Ennis...wowwwweeee...someone call 'Saul?
- Wade's jumper is looking good. Think he's worked on it this offseason. Great close from #3 .
- Will be interesting to see how Spo gets Granger into the mix, and where.
- Can't wait for a McBob sighting.


----------

